

What If Everything You Know About Poverty Is Wrong? - brohoolio
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2014/03/kathryn-edin-poverty-research-fatherhood

======
refurb
This article really stretches the idea that myths are "busted".

 _1\. Absent dads are the problem. Sixty percent of low-income dads see at
least one of their children daily._

Seeing one of your children at least once a day doesn't prove you aren't an
absent father.

 _2\. Single moms are the problem. Only 9 percent of low-income, urban moms
have been single throughout their child 's first five years._

Just because you weren't single during some small part of your child's first 5
years doesn't mean you're not a "single mom".

 _3\. Handouts are bankrupting us. In 2012, total welfare funding was 0.47
percent of the federal budget._

Welfare is paid for at the state-level generally. Of course it doesn't make up
much of the federal budget.

Yikes!

~~~
bavcyc
Regarding #3, do you have a source for that? I believe the programs are
administrated by the states, but I think the funds are from the national
government.

Not sure if this link is accurate or inaccurate:
[http://usgovinfo.about.com/od/federalbenefitprograms/a/Feder...](http://usgovinfo.about.com/od/federalbenefitprograms/a/Federal-
Funding-For-Child-Welfare.htm)

